# The real deal on EBAY RACING SEATS need your experiences



## Rally18 (Mar 30, 2005)

I just picked up a 97' Gti VR6 with 175K mi. The interior (black\ light gray) is great except the two front seats are cracking, torn, and just not in the best shape. I am considering installing aftermarket seats and the prices of some of these eBay seats are tempting, but I have my reservations. I have seen 1 post about someone getting in an accident and his seat (an aftermarket "racing" seat from Pep Boys) collapsed resulting in a back injury. I want to avoid injury to myself and passenger especially considering I will install a 4 pt cage with 4 pt. harnesses for light track use. I know that sometimes you get what you pay for and the safe route is to spend the money on a good Corbeau or Sparco set, but that would probably run me just as much as I paid for the car. Anyone out there that has purchased a reasonably priced seat like or similar to the ones below please post your opinions! I would like to hear about the quality, durability, construction, and how you like them overall. Thanks for your input! 
Pics below with ebay item titles:
2 X JDM BLACK FULLY RECLINABLE BUCKET RACING SEATS PAIR:








2 X NISMO CF RACING BUCKET SEATS SEAT BLACK RACE SPORT:








2 BLACK RACING SEATS SEAT LEATHER LIKE **FERRARI STYLE*


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: The real deal on EBAY RACING SEATS need your experiences (Rally18)*

I don't have an answer for you as far as quality, But you gotta think that there is this huge factory that makes seat parts and then sells them to other retailers and they cover them etc.
Its that way with sunglasses too. Your Ray-ban lenses are not even made at the Ray-ban factory!
So I wonder....I do like those seats.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Just buy from a company that you know is safe, I got Tenzo R Rally seats off EBay for $500 with free shipping. Thats cheap for good seats and they are great.


----------



## 87'GTI (Apr 18, 2005)

im sure they have to pass some sort of safety thing or w/e for a company to be able to sell them


----------



## Rally18 (Mar 30, 2005)

unfortunately most companies classify their products as "off-road only" (like nitrous systems) so if you get caught with one on the street or you wreck yourself its your azz. Seats are no exception. They can build them crappy as they want so in the end they might say they were built for show purposes or some BS like that. FIA standard is good as well as DOT, but I don't know how many of these reclining race seats (even the expensive ones) are certified as either.


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rally18)*

here is a bump with some info...
the other day I went to Autozone and they are selling 3A racing seats. Nowhere on the seat ad or anything does it say "offroad use only" and i don't think that Autozone would sell something that could cause you to die in an accident....would they?
Off I go to email Autozone.


----------



## Rally18 (Mar 30, 2005)

"i don't think that Autozone would sell something that could cause you to die in an accident"
That is classic, its almost as if you have never talked to a single person who worked there...

...but, you point is taken. I do realize that there is liability involved and they could get sued. On the flip side to that they are more then willing to sell you floor jacks, refirgerant (without an EPA 609 sert.) power tools, and all sorts of volitle chemicals. Not to mention the latest batch of pocket bikes from China. All of which have, in cases, killed people.


----------



## Voodoodude (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rally18)*

I think most of these seats are built for the purpose of racing and the forces of racing.( i.e. heavy side forces). I've seen many seats get ruined by guys er um showing off their cars to their girlfriends. I think some of the bad stories we've heard have happened due to improper care and or improper installation (i.e. "Damnit, i lost a bolt, ah, three will hold it just fine") and so on. 
And if you get one from autozone, pep boys, or one of the other chains, you should be pretty safe. The legal hellstorm they'd get themselves in would kill the company. Good luck with your purchase.
P.S. Remember, seat belts and all harnesses have to get mounted to the body of the car, preferrably something strong like the floor. If you attach it to the seat, you are just looking for trouble since most seats aren't designed to handle those g forces encountered when trying to keep someone from flying out a window. Unless the seat comes with belts mounted to it, mount them with big nuts and bolts to the floor!


_Modified by Voodoodude at 10:44 AM 8-4-2005_


----------



## TurboPGT (Apr 23, 2005)

just make sure when u install the harness that you do not bolt them on the floor behind the seat....actually you can bolt them anywhere, but do not run the belt directly out of the seat to the floor...this can lead to serious spinal cord injury in an accident....the belts should wrap over a bar or brace directly behind the seat at shoulder height. A B-pillar bar is the best option


----------



## Voodoodude (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (TurboPGT)*

bravo! actually most of these that I've seen have a support brace on the rollcage going straight across the back to mount harnesses to. This kinda blocks rear seat access though. Oh well, do you want it to look good or keep you safe?


----------



## Standbackimaprofessional (Jun 20, 2005)

Ive actually had experiences with Ebay seats, 
First Off pretty much anything sold Cheap and it bulk on ebay is Made in low quality control factorys 
I bought seats knowing the problems with stuff like that, and i had problems
The recline broke on both seats so they just moved up and down freely


----------



## dvs_b21 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Standbackimaprofessional)*

Cheap seats are just that cheap. Your materials and workmanship may be cheap.
As for safety you can have some real problems. Good racing seats and stock seats have a metal framework, or expensive ones are carbon fiber. Some of these cheap seats may have a fiberboard structure and break easily in a crash. Just be careful and know that you are always taking a chance with cheap products.


----------



## Voodoodude (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (dvs_b21)*

Or to sum it up, :
You get what you pay for!
Let the buyer beware.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Voodoodude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoodude* »_You get what you pay for!

Yup.....Keep an eye on the classifieds, I usually see a good set of seats pop up there every so often. I picked up a great set of Sparco Roadsters in there not too long ago for an amazing price.


----------



## Dirt road (Mar 11, 2003)

I wouldnt put my ass on the line for cheap seats (no pun intended). YOu get what you pay for and as things with seats, harnesses etc i wouldnt get caught in cheap stuff. Look for seats that are approved or, add the Ebay ones to the tissue paper roll-rollcage and spaghetti harness


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: The real deal on EBAY RACING SEATS need your experiences (Rally18)*

ok...so finnally Autozone and 3A Racing got back to me...here is thier final email:
3ARacing Seats Inbox

Michael Kiang <[email protected]> to me, Tim, David, steve.stoll 
More options 3:04 pm (9 hours ago) 
Hi Caleb Reynolds,

First I would like to thank you on your inquiry about our Racing Seats. Our factory that manufacture these racing seat are ISO certified, certificate # AJA01/3697 issued by strict German council. Our did not have DOT or FIA approval. We recommend strictly off road use only. If you have any other question or concern, please feel free to contact us at American Auto Accessories, Inc. regarding any product inquiries. Thank you and have a great day.

Sincerely,

American Auto Accessories, Inc.
Michael Kiang
Operation Manager
[email protected]
112-01 Northern Blvd
Corona, NY 11368
tel: 718-458-6200
fax: 718-458-9110
http://www.3aracing.com 

Add me to your address book... Want a signature like this? 


ReplyReply to allForwardInvite Michael to Gmail


----------

